# JavaScript - Parameter abfragen



## pat270881 (13. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

kann man mit Hilfe von JavaScript Parameter abfragen, die von einer vorigen HTML-Seite an die URL angehängt wurden?

lg pat


----------



## bummerland (13. Mrz 2006)

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/location.htm#search


----------



## pat270881 (13. Mrz 2006)

super danke, aber was ist wenn ich mehrere Parameter an die URL anhänge?


----------



## bummerland (13. Mrz 2006)

musst halt noch aufsplitten, nach "&"


----------

